

2 reasons why estimating isn’t actually about estimating - epetre
http://blog.in-sight.io/estimating-isnt-actually-about-estimating/

======
JoeAltmaier
Blah blah. Estimates are about sizing the problem - big surprise. Its about
informing stakeholders - again, big surprise.

The nugget of info is, the estimation process brings out a common
understanding of the problem and solution. That's the useful bit.

